# looking for foods that contain grains but no corn products



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You can still use 'grain free' foods as long as 'taurine' has been added to the formula...... although foods that are high meat(protien) content produce taurine that can be sufficient, it is taurine that is the preventative for DCM that is missing but is found in most meats.
You can even buy Taurine as a supplement! (Taurine is an Amino Acid found in meats) 

Here are some 5 Star grain free foods with no corn but do have added Taurine;

Brother's Complete
Dr Tim's
Earthborn Primitive

and if you want grain (no corn);

Farmina Ancestral Grain (also has added Taurine)


P.S. The easiest way to provide taurine in your dog's diet is to feed him a can of sardines once a week!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

*dogfood with grain*

we feed Victor with grain to our Lab and she is doing great on it. Our trainer asked what we were feeding because her coat shines. Private company owned from Texas.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Blue Buffalo is corn free. Grains are not inherently evil BTW. But some dogs will not tolerate some grains. I have one who is intolerant for corn and two others who shouldn't have oats. They all can (and do) eat whole grain wheat pasta though.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This is what I feed my sensitive girl. Merlin likes it too : https://www.chewy.com/go-sensitivit...iliates&utm_campaign=1100l35838&utm_content=0

No corn in it.


----------

